# Unique Female & Male Puppy Names



## LaRen616

I figured since some people have trouble naming their puppy/dog, I would help by making a list of names that I like. 

*Female*

Ariel, Aurora, Armani, Addison, Anya, Acadia, Athena, Adele, Akira, Agony, Aria, Amora, Alice, Ashes, Andromeda, Asia, Angora, Arya

Bella, Belle, Brielle, Blue, Bree, Brooklyn, Bryn, Berlin, Blake, Belvina

Calypso, Callisto, Cora, Coraline, Cairo, Chaos, Charisma, Calla, Cera, Circe, Coral, Cinder, Clue, Corona

Daria, Dhalia, Danger, Diva, Dizzy, Damsel

Elira, Eden, Ember, Envy, Esme, Echo, Elvira, Eleni, Eve, Evie, Ezra, Eerie

Falon, Fancy, Faerie, Fern, Farrah, Fable, Fang, Fiesta, Fury, Fiesty, Fleur, Flora, Flirt

Geisha, Gemini, Gin, Gia, Gucci, Glory, Glitter

Harlow, Haylen, Haven, Hestia, Hera, Hecate, Harmonia, Hermione, Harper, Helena, Heiress, Hayden, Halo

Ilona, Idol, Isis, Irina, Isabella, Icon, Ivana, India, Isla, Italia, Isolde

Jade, Java, Juno, Jinx, Jessie

Kina, Kitana, Kenzie, Karma, Keira, Kendall, Kia, Kenya, Kiwi, Kismet, Kyla, Kahlua, Kizzy, Kisses, Khia

Layla, Lyric, Lira, Lacy, Lila, Lilith, Lily, Lucinda, Lucia, Lyra

Mayhem, Morticia, Minerva, Morgana, Mia, Magic, Moira, Macy, Makeena, Meika, Mocha, Maui, Matrix, Marina, Martini, Medusa, Mischief, Milla, Menace, Mercedes, Monroe, Mystic, Maleficent, Malice, Mabel, Misty, Margarita, Marley, Mazzy, Minx, Misdemeanor, Musa, Mercy, Melody

Noir, Nyx, Ninja, Nadia, Naveen, Naughty, Nymph

Olive, Ophelia, Orbits, Orchid, Omega, Onyx

Pandora, Payne, Persephone, Pantera, Passion, Panther, Portia, Piper, Persia, Pie, Pixie, Phoenix, Punk, Prada, Primrose, Prada

Queen, Quinn, Quest, Ques

Raven, Ripley, Rowena, Rayne, Ransom, Reese, Reagan, Rebel, Remi, Rockstar, Riot, Roo, Riley, Ruthless, Rogue, Rookie, Riven, Ravenna, Ridley

Saphira, Seraphim, Serefina, Sage, Scarlett, Secret, Starlet, Shade, Siren, Scout, Salem, Salsa, Spitfire, Spirit, Soot, Sparks, Styx, Stormy, Sansa

Torrid, Trouble, Talon, Taboo, Talent, Tattoo, Terror, Tequila, Tonic, Treasure

Ursula, Ultima

Valencia, Velcro, Velvet, Vira, Vayne, Versace, Venus, Vesper, Violent, Viola, Vodka, Voodoo, Vortex, Venom, Vogue, Veruca

Willow, Winter, Wisteria, Wasabi, Wednesday, Wildfire, Witchcraft, Whiskey, Whisper

Xenia, Xfiles

Yoshi, Yuri, Yuna

Zena, Zayda, Zelda, Zora, Zesty, Zenobia, Zero, Zoom

*Male*
Ares, Apollo, Alecto, Ace, Axel, Arrow, Atreyu, Arsen, Ammo

Blade, Blaze, Bane, Bolt, Bandit, Baron, Bones, Bullet

Chaos, Corrupt, Cole/Coal, Cash, Capone, Cinder, Cujo, Crash, Craven, Crimson, Corvin, Cerberus, Castor

Drake, Darc, Dagger, Danger, Dante, Demon

Evo, Epic, Echo, Edge, Eyos, Encore, Empire

Frenzy, Felon, Flame, Falcon, Fang, Fierce, Fury, Fame

Gage, Gator, Godric, Gryffin, Grizzly, Ghost, Gideon, Gritty, Ghoul, Grim, Gannon 

Havoc, Halen, Haven, Hex, Helios, Hawk, Hunter, Hazzard

Iron, Icon, Ike

Jace, Jackal, Jag, Jett, Jasper, Jinx, Jekyll

Kane, Kahn, Kasper, Karma, Kaden, Kato, Klaus, Knight, Killian, Kujo, Kai, Kratos, Kingston

Lucian, Lucious, Laser, Lyric, Loki, Lux, Legend, Lennox

Mayhem, Mace, Murdock, Monster, Morbid, Midas

Noir, Nazar, Nixon, Nikon, Nox, Nero, Nexus, Nimbus

Onyx, Oberyn, Orion, Odin, Omni, Otto, Ozzy

Pan, Pax, Pharoah, Pain/Payne, Phantom, Panic, Pyro, Phoenix, Praxus, Pistol

Quest, Quick, Quasi, Queso, Quake

Rayden, Rage, Ruckus, Radar, Ranger, Rebel, Remus, Rhett, Ripper, Roman, Rowdy, Roxas, Rush, Rowan

Slayer, Savage, Scorpion, Slash, Salem, Saber, Silas, Sid, Scorch, Sonic, Steel, Singe, Styxx, Shade

Tazor, Tag, Terror, Trigger, Talon, Titan, Titus, Torrid, Tank, Trouble, Troy, Tesla

Viper, Venom, Viktor, Viking, Vlad, Vortex

Wreck, War, Warlock, Warrior, Wizard, Whiskey, Wasabe, Warlow, Warhol, Wookie

Zero, Zephyr, Zane, Zorro, Zepellin, Zappa, Zed, Zodiac, Zeke


----------



## LaRen616

*More Female Names*

Ainsley, Amber, Amirah, Arwen, Anika, Allegra, Affinity, Azrael

Berry, Bliss, Bijou, Breeze

Cara, Cheza, Charity, Charm, Chloe, Clover, Cuddles, Cupcake

Dicey, Deja, Dynasty

Electra, Esmerelda

Fantasia, Fortuna, Fauna, Fox

Godiva, Gypsy, Gretel

Hella, Heart

Ivy, India, Ironic, Iggy

Jet, Jetta, Jadis, Jora, Jury

Kennedy, Kona, Kricket, Kylara

Maisie, Missfire, Moody

Nymeria, Nebula, Neon, Nova, Nyree

Posey, Prissy, Puzzle, Puddles

Rapid, Rave, Rapunzel, Ravel, Risky, Rumor, Roux

Sangria, Satin, Savoy, Season, Seven, Shame, Skadi, Sparrow, Sheridan, Stiletto, Stolen, Suki, Sphinx

Tamsin, Tempest, Tetra, Thistle, Thora, Tinsel

Whinnie

Vandall, Vex


----------



## LaRen616

*More Male Names*

Aslan, Adonis, Alaric, Alistair, Ash, Aspen, Ajax, Alpha, Animal, Archer, Argo, Atlas

Bacchus, Bastian, Balto, Baltazaar, Banner, Barret, Bishop, Boss, Bond, Binx, Bomber, Branson, Burton, Briggs

Caliber, Cannon, Carney, Carson, Carver, Captain, Cassius, Caviar, Cipher, Cameo, Converse, Convict, Courage, Cuervo, Critter, Cullen, Cutter, Cyrus, Cypress

****, Davinci, Dimitri, Duke, Dyson

Einstein, Enzo, Elwood, Ever

Falcon, Farrel, Fenrir, Fendor

Gadget, Gonzo, Gothic, Gremlin, Grendal, Grunge, Grinch

Hades, Hansel, Haze, Howler

Icabod, Ignatius, Indigo

Jaborwocky, Jamison, Jarret, Jedi, Joker, Judge, Jury

Keanu, Keeper, Kilo, Kevlar, Kilo, Kreature, Knives, Kroger

Lancelot, Lincoln, Loder, London

Machette, Majesty, Major, Malachi, Master, Mayday, Mercer, Millenium, Mimic, Mischief, Mohawk, Morpheus, Morrison, Motley, Mulder, Myth

Navarro, Nemesis, Nitro

Omega, Osiris, Outlaw

Pagin, Piston, Poseidon, Pirate, Psycho, Primo, Pyke

Racket, Ransom, Rascal, Rave, Rasta, Regal, Remington, Renegade, Reno, Riker, Rifle, Ronin, Rogue, Royal, Rufio, Ryder

Sarge, Seven, Shame, Sire, Socrates, Soren, Spider, Squall, Syrus, Syther, Syxx

Target, Tattoo, Trickster, Trojan, Trace, Tracker, Twister

Urchin

Vandall, Vex, Vodka, Vulcan

Windsor, Wrangler

Zucco


----------



## Tauntingbull

Thanks for these... All great names


----------



## SuperG

Dacron, Rayon, Velcro, Spizzelbutt, Honky Dory, Late For Dinner, MegaBite, MSG and Super Glue.

Holy Terror, Amazon, Google, Hahnenkamm, Woot, Garmin, Dog, Incisor, Widowmaker and Holy Moly Guacamole.


SuperG


----------



## ApselBear

Don't forget DAWG

and when he's real loving it's DAWWWWWWG


----------



## LookingForTheLight

SuperG said:


> Dacron, Rayon, Velcro, *Spizzelbutt*, Honky Dory, *Late For Dinner*, MegaBite, MSG and Super Glue.
> 
> Holy Terror, Amazon, Google, Hahnenkamm, Woot, Garmin, Dog, Incisor, Widowmaker and *Holy Moly Guacamole*.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Chuckled a bit at those :laugh:


----------



## kwedd18

LaRen616 said:


> *Nymeria*, Nebula, Neon, Nova, Nyree


If we got a girl THIS would've been her name  We're a crazy Game Of Thrones family.


----------



## LaRen616

*More Female Names*

Alecto

Bellatrix

Cruella, Curse

Eowyn

Helia, Hexia

Narcissa


*More Male Names*

Amycus

Draco

Hyde

Kingsley

Lucius, Lucifer

Malfoy

Severus, Sirius, Stryker, Strider

Villain


----------



## Wolfgeist

You are a genius.. this should be stickied.. LOL!

Glad to see my next male's name isn't on the lists... hehe.


----------



## LaRen616

Wild Wolf said:


> You are a genius.. this should be stickied.. LOL!
> 
> Glad to see my next male's name isn't on the lists... hehe.


You intrigue me!

My next puppy's name isn't on here either.


----------



## Freestep

If anyone is looking for an unusual name, first ask a groomer, vet tech, trainer, or other pet professional if the name you're thinking of is TRULY unique. We see thousands of dogs and thousands of names. If there's a name we haven't heard, it's safe to say you've picked a good one.

You can pretty much figure that "Max" and "Molly" are going to be popular, but there are a lot of names that people don't realize are common. I swear if one more person names their dog "diogi" (d.o.g.) thinking they are being unique and clever, I will scream. :crazy:


----------



## Mac's Mom

I think it should be a sticky too.


----------



## Sabis mom

In my late teens I had Dog, Other Dog, Wrong Dog, Little Dog and Big Dog.

Dog was a stray I took in and a habitual run away who came home with a friend we then dubbed Other Dog.

While looking for them one day Wrong Dog popped out of the bushes and followed me home.

Big Dog joined the party one day in the back yard, and Little Dog was a neglected pup who actually grew bigger then Big Dog which added to the entertainment value. Not sure they are unique, but all of them together sure was.

I have yet to meet another Saboteur, although I do run into the odd Sabi.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Great names! I've got a txt document of future pet names hehe. I'm naming my next male puppy that I'm getting in a few months Dragon.


----------



## LaRen616

Syaoransbear said:


> Great names! I've got a txt document of future pet names hehe. I'm naming my next male puppy that I'm getting in a few months Dragon.


 
Excuse me?!

Puppy? You? A few months? SPILL IT!​


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have had some names that weren't popular at the time, but seem to be now,
Dodge, Sami (that ones pretty general , Jag, Jynx, Jake, Kodi, now have a Kizzy and a Maci..One point growing up I had a Satan, Kilo, Sage, ..


----------



## tottie86

I want to name my next puppy Ragnar 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear

LaRen616 said:


> Excuse me?!
> 
> Puppy? You? A few months? SPILL IT!​


I've put down my deposit for an Alaskan Noble Companion Dog! . Should be popping out of the oven in about 6 months or so .


----------



## Freestep

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have had some names that weren't popular at the time, but seem to be now,
> Dodge, Sami (that ones pretty general , Jag, Jynx, Jake, Kodi, now have a Kizzy and a Maci..One point growing up I had a Satan, Kilo, Sage, ..


 Yep, heard all those names. Sami, Jake, and Kodi are extremely popular.


----------



## LeoRose

Female names I like: Ilka and Leontine.


----------



## LaRen616

tottie86 said:


> I want to name my next puppy Ragnar
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love Vikings and I especially love Ragnar! :wub:​


----------



## LaRen616

Syaoransbear said:


> I've put down my deposit for an Alaskan Noble Companion Dog! . Should be popping out of the oven in about 6 months or so .


Are those the wolfy looking dogs?

Congrats!


----------



## tottie86

LaRen616 said:


> I love Vikings and I especially love Ragnar! :wub:​



I know he is sooo yummy!!!!! ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen

Syaoransbear said:


> I've put down my deposit for an Alaskan Noble Companion Dog! . Should be popping out of the oven in about 6 months or so .


hope you will keep us updated. what made you decide on this new breed?


----------



## Syaoransbear

LaRen616 said:


> Are those the wolfy looking dogs?
> 
> Congrats!


Yuppers! Thanks .



huntergreen said:


> hope you will keep us updated. what made you decide on this new breed?


I really liked that all of the breeding stock was health and temperament tested, and with excellent hip scores and longevity. I also like that the breeder really encourages buyers to put titles on their dogs because she wants to know what the offspring are capable of so she can adjust breeding's. She even goes so far as to give $50 per title.

I also think it's a good idea to have a wolfy looking breed that is just a dog. Too many people get a wolf or a wolfdog purely for the looks, they aren't at all interested in the behavior, and then they end up dumping it when it acts too much like a wolf. I think having a breed around that looks like a wolf but acts like a dog will fill that void for people who want a wolfy looking animal but can't(or shouldn't) care for a wolfy acting animal. That means less wolfdogs getting dumped, and less wolves being captured in the wild to use for breeding .


----------



## LaRen616

Syaoransbear said:


> Yuppers! Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked that all of the breeding stock was health and temperament tested, and with excellent hip scores and longevity. I also like that the breeder really encourages buyers to put titles on their dogs because she wants to know what the offspring are capable of so she can adjust breeding's. She even goes so far as to give $50 per title.
> 
> I also think it's a good idea to have a wolfy looking breed that is just a dog. Too many people get a wolf or a wolfdog purely for the looks, they aren't at all interested in the behavior, and then they end up dumping it when it acts too much like a wolf. I think having a breed around that looks like a wolf but acts like a dog will fill that void for people who want a wolfy looking animal but can't(or shouldn't) care for a wolfy acting animal. That means less wolfdogs getting dumped, and less wolves being captured in the wild to use for breeding .


I look forward to hearing about your new puppy and seeing pictures. I will be watching closely!


----------



## Shade

I love the list, what a great resource 

I love that my next dog's name isn't on it so that's a good sign


----------



## lhczth

Wild Wolf said:


> You are a genius.. this should be stickied.. LOL!


Agree. Done. Do you think this is the right forum for this or would it be better in one of the puppy forums? 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## ApselBear

Sticky is a good name too!


----------



## LaRen616

lhczth said:


> Agree. Done. Do you think this is the right forum for this or would it be better in one of the puppy forums?
> 
> ADMIN Lisa


I would think that it would fit best in the puppy forums.


----------



## LaRen616

More Female Names

Aslaug, Attina, Andrina

Elisef

Kairi

Lagertha

Namine

Siggy

Theory, Thyri, Torvi

Xion

More Male Names

Athelstan, Ansem

Bjorn

Clive, Cormac, Crime, Crisis, Chrome, Cloud

Diablo, Dresden

Even

Floki

Horik, Hydra, Hayner

Ironside

Kerchak

Leif, Lestat, Leon, Lumiere

Prime, Pegasus, Pence

Ragnar, Rollo, Rancid, Reaper, Rinzler, Rhyme, Riku

Shiver, Saxon, Svein, Sora, Stitch

Templar, Tiberius, Tiberon, Tidus, Terra

Vexen, Ventus, Vanitas

Xemnas, Xehanort


----------



## LaRen616

More Female Names

Amaretto

Banshee

Cayenne, Chili, Cyan, Cider

Ebony, Ember

Garnet

Ivory

Liberty, Lunar

Merlot

Sahara, Sillouette, Spirit

Tigerlily, Tequilla

Velvet

More Male Names

Azure

Carbon, Charcoal, Clay, Crow, Cricket, Cynge, Copper

Eclipse

Fiddler, Falcor, Fonze

Hatchet, Hellion

Indigo

Jester

Polar

Sledge, Saffron, Soot, Storm

Tamalee, Tabasco, Tar

Vader, Vapor

Yukon


----------



## LaRen616

More Female Names

Countess, Camelot

Divinity

Empress

Nightshade, Necromancer

Olympia

Panther

Seraphim, *******, Spellbinder

Winter, Widow

More Male Names

Assassin, Avenger

Emo

Fearless

Kettle, Kingsford

Merlin, Mega

Nightmare

Obsidian

Sitka

Tuxedo


----------



## WateryTart

I am unreasonably happy that my girl's name is not on any of these lists - I was going for unique.

However, I also don't share it on forums because it actually DOES appear to be unique. I've never heard of another dog with the name, and I searched this site for all of the names on my short lists to find out if anyone mentioned using them and nothing came up for the name I ended up giving her.


----------



## qbchottu

We have a male pup named Alakazam (Ali) and a female called Abracadabra (Abi)


----------



## SuperG

Herb...never met a GSD named Herb.

SuperG


----------



## LaRen616

qbchottu said:


> We have a male pup named Alakazam (Ali) and a female called Abracadabra (Abi)


I like these! Very cool names.


----------



## Malachi'sMama

Love all these names! Hope more folks will share!

When I was a kid (my parents love animals as much as I do) we had a houseful of rescues and ended up going with an alcohol theme. haha. visitors and friends looked at my parents like they were a couple lushes... they were Whiskey, Corona, Budweiser(Bud)...

When I was a baby my parents had a dog named Chewie (Chewbacca) which was especially bad considering they then named my older brother Luke, and me Leia. No. I'm not kidding....


----------



## lauren43

SuperG said:


> Herb...never met a GSD named Herb.
> 
> SuperG



Love it! This would be hysterical.


----------



## WateryTart

SuperG said:


> Herb...never met a GSD named Herb.
> 
> SuperG


Herb would be awesome. And because I love Tommy Boy, his name would secretly be Herbie Hancock.


----------



## craigy

Fenrir, ancient norse mythical wolf.
Asena, ancient turkic/ mongolian mythical she-wolf.


----------



## SD0202

Im in love with the Godfather… and will be naming my cuties after those characters

VITO
HAGEN
SANTINO
FREDO
LUCA
KAY
ZASA

tons of awesome names!!


----------



## Hineni7

My dogs past and present.... Muffin, Lishka, Sidney, Mizpah, Selah, Hineni, Dunamis, Areli, Akivah... All have meanings and are legit names and very rare... Except maybe Muffin and Sidney


----------



## Castlemaid

And Selah. No one knows what Selah means.


----------



## MamaofLEO

Leo is short for Leonard...he sort of rejected that name :-O


----------



## Hineni7

Actually all but Sidney, Muffin and Lishka (dutch) are biblical names, or meanings from the Bible  (Arabic, Hebrew or Greek)


----------



## yaanwaldron

Very cool names .


----------



## Hineni7

I forgot Hoshiah


----------



## gsdheeler

I was going to use Ruckus as a call name but someone pointed out to me that if I was in the ring and shorteded it up I might be call out of the ring. 
:laugh:I ended up going with Riot as a shorted version I use Rye.


----------



## Na'avah's Daddy

Our first female was Salem, didn't see that one on list. Its derivative of Shalom, Hebrew for peace
Our current female is Na'avah...Hebrew for beautiful.

FYI...we're a latino family.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Mine working backwards.

Risen Star (Star) named after a race horse.

Donner- meaning Thunder

Guy- Gallagher (registered name)

Bruno- It just fit him...


----------



## Cobe914

LaRen616 said:


> More Female Names
> 
> Aslaug, Attina, Andrina
> 
> Elisef
> 
> Kairi
> 
> Lagertha
> 
> Namine
> 
> Siggy
> 
> Theory, Thyri, Torvi
> 
> Xion
> 
> More Male Names
> 
> Athelstan, Ansem
> 
> Bjorn
> 
> Clive, Cormac, Crime, Crisis, Chrome, Cloud
> 
> Diablo, Dresden
> 
> Even
> 
> Floki
> 
> Horik, Hydra, Hayner
> 
> Ironside
> 
> Kerchak
> 
> Leif, Lestat, Leon, Lumiere
> 
> Prime, Pegasus, Pence
> 
> Ragnar, Rollo, Rancid, Reaper, Rinzler, Rhyme, Riku
> 
> Shiver, Saxon, Svein, Sora, Stitch
> 
> Templar, Tiberius, Tiberon, Tidus, Terra
> 
> Vexen, Ventus, Vanitas
> 
> Xemnas, Xehanort


I detect a KH fan.


----------



## Cobe914

My favourite names:
Rumour ("Roo")
Cajun
Triple ("Trip")
Zero
Cider 
Ruin
Rune
Sprite
Knox
Mayday
Nike
Tazer
Atlas
Gunther
Indigo
Joker
Ripley
Cyrus
Matrix
Morpheus, 
aaaaand Crash


----------



## LaRen616

Cobe914 said:


> I detect a KH fan.


Yup!

I can't wait until KH3 comes out!


----------



## lrodptl

Can we add August and Fritz?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

My new pup ismfrom a V litter.

I am pondering, Valiant, Valor or Veda


----------



## Minoli

My current dogs name is Leo, short for Leonidas. 

Female names don't appeal to me as much as male names do. Mine are: 
Atlas 
Apollo 
Duke 
Falco 
Thor 
Stark 
Zoro (Zor for short) 
Mia


----------



## Axel13

I'm so happy I cam across this thread. I am getting a new Sheltie puppy in a few weeks time. I had a female and male name picked and neither of them have been mentioned here yet but now I am re-thinking them after seeing some great names here.

My current dogs names are
Axel
Mya
Nala
Simba
Khaine

Although none of them are original I don't think they are the most commonly used names. We haven't ever come across another Khaine and have only met one other Axel 

I met a dog recently called Hippy and another called Mallou


----------



## LaRen616

Axel13 said:


> I'm so happy I cam across this thread. I am getting a new Sheltie puppy in a few weeks time. I had a female and male name picked and neither of them have been mentioned here yet but now I am re-thinking them after seeing some great names here.
> 
> My current dogs names are
> Axel
> Mya
> Nala
> Simba
> Khaine
> 
> Although none of them are original I don't think they are the most commonly used names. We haven't ever come across another Khaine and have only met one other Axel
> 
> I met a dog recently called Hippy and another called Mallou


You HAVE to post photos of your Sheltie puppy!!! I want one so bad! :wub:


----------



## IronhorseRomo

Reno
Trigger
Trixie 
Charlie
Tundra
Django 
Brando
Jefe ( hefe ) Spanish for boss
Sonny 
Smokey
Bandit




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronhorseRomo

Axel13 said:


> I'm so happy I cam across this thread. I am getting a new Sheltie puppy in a few weeks time. I had a female and male name picked and neither of them have been mentioned here yet but now I am re-thinking them after seeing some great names here.
> 
> 
> 
> My current dogs names are
> 
> Axel
> 
> Mya
> 
> Nala
> 
> Simba
> 
> Khaine
> 
> 
> 
> Although none of them are original I don't think they are the most commonly used names. We haven't ever come across another Khaine and have only met one other Axel
> 
> 
> 
> I met a dog recently called Hippy and another called Mallou











His name is Axel. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Nice!


----------



## Tsar

I decided on naming mine Tsar because I didn't want to call him just king. Different languages make simple names awesome.


----------



## champiro

I named mine as Donatelo and Leonardo lol


----------



## middleofnowhere

If you are doing an alphabet name, just pick up your dictionary and look for words you like under the appropriate letter and check the meaning. So far this has given me about 10 choices to work with.


----------



## Gary24

We name ours after Tractors as we collect vintage Tractors.
Dexter (Fordson Dexta)
Alice (Alice Chalmers)
Fergie (Ferguson)
Casey (Case)


----------



## Joey-and-chandler

I think atlas is nice for boys and alice is for girls

Ours are joey and chandler from
Friends tv show (our fav forever)


----------



## Joey-and-chandler

Pebble is also so cute for girls. 
Or sky

Guess i want a girl


----------



## Joey-and-chandler

Lilly also so nice for a girl❤


----------



## christoph

Love all these names! Hope more folks will share!


----------



## HappyGoLucky

I don't think mine is in any posts (there are some very cool names indeed!)

I named mine Bim. It has two meanings. One is related to BMW (lol! Bimmer or Bim.. BMW is german, so is he.. haha). Also there is a russian novel from my childhood called "White Bim Black Ear". The dog was a hunting breed and their coat standard is white with black spots. So this dog was all white with just one black ear. Mine was all black with a white silver(white) spot on the chest. Just being different from the rest of breed kinda thing. Plus it's a really nice story. 
Also it's short and not an every day word used by people - so he KNOW it's his own name=D


----------



## RZZNSTR

My current GSD's call name is Valor. He was named after a Redondo Beach California Police K9. He was a "Q" litter and I couldn't come up with a name beginning with a "Q" for his registered name. I decided to make up a name so I came up with Qayoss (Chaos). It fits!!!!!!!


----------



## Aubrey Graham

Who looks into dictionary these days search engines are best and so the relevant sites.
Their are many which yo can go through Babynology.com Baby name world
Baby Name Clusters and many more.

The one which I like is "Tivona" meaning "love of nature" I found it very different. You can keep Tivi, Tini,Vona etc as nick names.


----------



## Roman'sGirl1975

I have a black male named Nyx after the Greek night goddess, I also have a husky mix that I named Cheveyo meaning Spirit Warrior when translated from Hopi to English, I want to name a pup Wyakin or Wyaka meaning Spirit Guide.


----------



## Mobed

I loved the movie "The _Secret of NIMH" _as a kid_. _So my first girl got named Nimh.


----------



## theodorexwright

cute cute cute


----------



## Greta9

Our gal's name is Greta


----------



## whiskey_pup

We considered for our female Tazzie, Charlie, Darwin & Carson (the last two were for science) but we settled on Whiskey. Fittingly, it was whiskey that helped us get through puppyhood months 3-6


----------



## killreviltwin

I named my girl Ti, short and sweet.


----------



## Dnr2d09

My first shepherd was a rescue and came with the name King. It didn't fit his goofy, gangly self at all, but I can't bring myself to change the name of a dog if they come with one (my golden is named Carly, which I would've never chosen but now can't see her with any other name) so King he was. We lost him much too young, so when we were finally ready to bring home another dog, we knew we wanted his namesake to be a part of it. After much deliberation, we landed on 'Cash' as in Johnny Cash. Our boy is almost solid black and if you google The Million Dollar Quartet, the King association ties in nicely.


----------



## Thanos Stadium

I am a fan of giving dogs names that are the opposite of how they appear. My past two dogs were an English bulldog named Daisy and a west Highland White Terrier named Duke. My GSD is named Titan which doesn't quite follow the previous pattern but it suits him.


----------



## Liffey

My dog's name is Liffey after the river in Dublin.  For some reason though, he gets called "Sniffs" at least half the time lol


----------



## daddysprincess61716

I will soon have an 8 week old German shepherd Chesapeake bay retriever mix named Onyx which suites him nicely hes all black like an Onyx opal .


----------



## Diegotxe

I named my first gsd Diegotxe An'Ra Del Toro. I made a beautiful blend of Basque, Spanish and Egyptian. Friends and family simply called him Diego. I usually called him Digo ( pronounced deego) or An'Ra (pronounced oon-rah). My male cats name was Pirelli. I named him after the tire that sponsored Subaru when they used to compete in WRC. Subaru mostly used Pirelli tires, which are great btw, and I'm a Subaru nut. So it fits lol


----------



## nikkoiii

Our dog's name is Una


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes

My dog is Alyska, which is a variant of Alaska and means That which the Sea Breaks Against. Which I think is very lovely and fits her well, though we call her Yska most of the time.

And we decided if we ever got another (we want black or dark sable) we'd name it's Newark if it was a male because Alyska is a variant of Alaska and Newark is a City in New Jersey so I thought Alaska=snow/ white, Newark = smog/Black or Ivayla if it was a Female, which means Wolf.


----------



## travich

Samara


----------



## BigJB

Our newest GSD is named Remi, short for Remington. We recently lost our other shepherd Justice after 8 yrs battling pancreatitis. Since we're firefighter / EMT's and the wife works for county PD, we name our shepherds law enforcement related. Our other pooch is a Jack Russel Terrier and is named Hallie, who is registered as **** on Wheels Halligan.


----------



## ksdilli

Our girl is Nyx - Greek goddess of night who stood at the edge of creation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ksdilli

Roman'sGirl1975 said:


> I have a black male named Nyx after the Greek night goddess, I also have a husky mix that I named Cheveyo meaning Spirit Warrior when translated from Hopi to English, I want to name a pup Wyakin or Wyaka meaning Spirit Guide.




How awesome! Our female is Nyx!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke27

We just went with something simple. Duke.


----------



## jawf1sh

I'm putting a deposit down for a GSD pup shortly, so I just signed up for an account here after using the site for some research. I'm already starting to think of names and saw this topic and had to reply. I've fostered a number of rescue dogs over the years, so I keep a list of names on my phone in case we get a last minute addition. 

I recently lost my GSD mix whose name was Jake, not all that original. My other current dogs are a male French Bulldog named Remy and 2 female terrier mix street dogs named Tegan & Dani. While Dani wasn't specifically named after Danica Patrick, we tend to call her that when she's in trouble. Tegan is the hyper dog in the household and I often call her spazapotamus. 

These are some of the names on my list, which includes a couple that are in the running for the new pup. 

Alia
Alric
Bayou
Boudreaux
Cade
Cash
Cayenne
Findlay
Hassen
Harper
Harlow
Jase
Koen
Levi
Miller
Pickle
Possum
Pullo (great character from the HBO series Rome)
Reiken
Seger
Severyn
Sloan
Sparrow
Thibodeaux


----------



## DDRGSD56

*kato*


----------



## Shepherd55

My name for my dog is duchess


----------



## CasanovaBlues

Don't think I've seen my baby's name on this thread, and I've never met another dog named Casanova (Cas for short). I personally prefer male dogs, and I'm thinking my next boy will be Maverick or Riot, but those are just a few ideas. If you can't tell, I have a certain theme going


----------



## camperbc

Sheba, for our soon to arrive little girl. (two more weeks!)


----------



## Shells-pups

*Coming up with names*

What a great list of names every one has compiled. I am debating on naming my new German Shepherd pup that will be added to my home at the end of next month several names. Decisions like this make me crazy. 
Here are the choices I am thinking of:
Scarlett
Czarina 
Katarina
Rose
Milkshake 

Are the top in the in the running. 
Of course I am also thinking of some other names I had threatened to name my next dog for years....

Hoover
Eureka 
Dyson
Shark
Kirby
DirtDevil
Misdemeanor - is one name that just cracks me up for some reason. Probably due to my husband having worked in Corrections and as a Humane Officer.

Will have to see how she acts. Unless one of her brothers decide that he should be my companion. Then I shall have to get a whole new list compiled!


----------



## Katanya

My nine year old female's name is Katanya. I'm going to be getting a puppy, planning on her being a silver sable, this summer and her name will be Rio.


----------



## AriaSofia

kwedd18 said:


> If we got a girl THIS would've been her name  We're a crazy Game Of Thrones family.


Mine is called Arya :grin2: but I prefer to call her Aria, so people don't think I'm crazy for naming her like the character lol


----------



## slippednfell

Love all the cool names!

Our newest is named *Goliath*, based on his HUGE paws that he will eventually grow into. I call him *Chompers *often due to his land shark behavior...


----------



## Brushbunny

Lightning is my boys name. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaRen616

I ended up "rescuing" a female Hound mix puppy and named her Remi. Not really unique or dark like I usually name my animals but a dark name just didn't fit with her face or personality.


----------



## Richd

Mortisha Addams or "Tisha" for short.


----------



## K72

My daughter just graduated college and got her degree in criminal justice. She named her shepherd Ruger.. My son is getting pup tomorrow-which brought me to this site. He's stuck on Max however. And we had to put our good boy down not to long ago.. His name was Diego. We also had an Australian shep. And her name was Tikara Tez


----------



## RSharpe75

Looking to get a pup very soon and I was very keen on the name Lucifer but my wife said I was an idiot - so it can't be Lucifer.

I was then going to use Kaos which she quite liked - maybe even loves.

Now however, I'm thinking maybe Ghost. The litter I'm looking at is an E litter so if the breeder allows me to name the dog, the registered name will be Exspiravit (Latin for Ghost). I doubt Ghost will be an unusual name, but I like the sound of it.


----------



## AddieCrow

RSharpe75 said:


> Looking to get a pup very soon and I was very keen on the name Lucifer but my wife said I was an idiot - so it can't be Lucifer.
> 
> I was then going to use Kaos which she quite liked - maybe even loves.
> 
> Now however, I'm thinking maybe Ghost. The litter I'm looking at is an E litter so if the breeder allows me to name the dog, the registered name will be Exspiravit (Latin for Ghost). I doubt Ghost will be an unusual name, but I like the sound of it.


I have herd and even met a few "Ghosts" lol not a bad name, but to me has no special meaning. My newest gsd pup (have 3 currently lol) I named him Mayhem! And it suits him. 

Any dog I get has to fit my "theam", its basically, Rhys have to be named after BA characters from shows/movies ect that we watch. We have Dixon, Dexter, Ragnar, Nyssa and now Mayhem lol Booker and molly came named so I couldn't help that


----------



## Dunkirk

How about Wrecks? When out of the puppy stage you can upgrade to Rex.


----------



## dojoson41

*names*



SuperG said:


> Dacron, Rayon, Velcro, Spizzelbutt, Honky Dory, Late For Dinner, MegaBite, MSG and Super Glue.
> 
> Holy Terror, Amazon, Google, Hahnenkamm, Woot, Garmin, Dog, Incisor, Widowmaker and Holy Moly Guacamole.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Spizzelbutt?,Late For Dinner, MSG, Super Glue.

Holy Terror, and Holy Moly Guacamole Those are great:wild:


----------



## goldtwh

dojoson41 said:


> Spizzelbutt?,Late For Dinner, MSG, Super Glue.
> 
> Holy Terror, and Holy Moly Guacamole Those are great:wild:



Need "T" Name in front of the name Atlas, male working GSD


----------



## Judy Untamed

goldtwh said:


> Need "T" Name in front of the name Atlas, male working GSD


Tomorrow's Atlas
Totally Atlas
Time-traveler Atlas
Triumphant Atlas

This is a fun thread! My girl is coming from a Y litter...and not one list in this thread has a female "Y" name. (And only one male name, that I saw. LOL) The name Yazzy keeps echoing in my thoughts whenever I think of her. Still have long weeks to go before she comes home....but, at least inside my own head, she feels like a Yazzy.


----------



## Jax08

Tired Atlas. That world is heavy! Is it the T litter? Why not just T'Atlas?


----------



## Jax08

"Thus, he was Atlas Telamon, "enduring Atlas"

Telamon Atlas


----------



## sarahmyers

I personally like the name Hiram.


----------



## marcusperony

K72 said:


> My daughter just graduated college and got her degree in criminal justice. She named her shepherd Ruger.. My son is getting pup tomorrow-which brought me to this site. He's stuck on Max however. And we had to put our good boy down not to long ago.. His name was Diego. We also had an Australian shep. And her name was Tikara Tez


Ruger is a really nice and unique name. Max is common though.


----------



## Annie90

LaRen616 said:


> I figured since some people have trouble naming their puppy/dog, I would help by making a list of names that I like.
> 
> *Female*
> 
> Ariel, Aurora, Armani, Addison, Anya, Acadia, Athena, Adele, Akira, Agony, Aria, Amora, Alice, Ashes, Andromeda, Asia, Angora, Arya
> 
> Bella, Belle, Brielle, Blue, Bree, Brooklyn, Bryn, Berlin, Blake, Belvina
> 
> Calypso, Callisto, Cora, Coraline, Cairo, Chaos, Charisma, Calla, Cera, Circe, Coral, Cinder, Clue, Corona
> 
> Daria, Dhalia, Danger, Diva, Dizzy, Damsel
> 
> Elira, Eden, Ember, Envy, Esme, Echo, Elvira, Eleni, Eve, Evie, Ezra, Eerie
> 
> Falon, Fancy, Faerie, Fern, Farrah, Fable, Fang, Fiesta, Fury, Fiesty, Fleur, Flora, Flirt
> 
> Geisha, Gemini, Gin, Gia, Gucci, Glory, Glitter
> 
> Harlow, Haylen, Haven, Hestia, Hera, Hecate, Harmonia, Hermione, Harper, Helena, Heiress, Hayden, Halo
> 
> Ilona, Idol, Isis, Irina, Isabella, Icon, Ivana, India, Isla, Italia, Isolde
> 
> Jade, Java, Juno, Jinx, Jessie
> 
> Kina, Kitana, Kenzie, Karma, Keira, Kendall, Kia, Kenya, Kiwi, Kismet, Kyla, Kahlua, Kizzy, Kisses, Khia
> 
> Layla, Lyric, Lira, Lacy, Lila, Lilith, Lily, Lucinda, Lucia, Lyra
> 
> Mayhem, Morticia, Minerva, Morgana, Mia, Magic, Moira, Macy, Makeena, Meika, Mocha, Maui, Matrix, Marina, Martini, Medusa, Mischief, Milla, Menace, Mercedes, Monroe, Mystic, Maleficent, Malice, Mabel, Misty, Margarita, Marley, Mazzy, Minx, Misdemeanor, Musa, Mercy, Melody
> 
> Noir, Nyx, Ninja, Nadia, Naveen, Naughty, Nymph
> 
> Olive, Ophelia, Orbits, Orchid, Omega, Onyx
> 
> Pandora, Payne, Persephone, Pantera, Passion, Panther, Portia, Piper, Persia, Pie, Pixie, Phoenix, Punk, Prada, Primrose, Prada
> 
> Queen, Quinn, Quest, Ques
> 
> Raven, Ripley, Rowena, Rayne, Ransom, Reese, Reagan, Rebel, Remi, Rockstar, Riot, Roo, Riley, Ruthless, Rogue, Rookie, Riven, Ravenna, Ridley
> 
> Saphira, Seraphim, Serefina, Sage, Scarlett, Secret, Starlet, Shade, Siren, Scout, Salem, Salsa, Spitfire, Spirit, Soot, Sparks, Styx, Stormy, Sansa
> 
> Torrid, Trouble, Talon, Taboo, Talent, Tattoo, Terror, Tequila, Tonic, Treasure
> 
> Ursula, Ultima
> 
> Valencia, Velcro, Velvet, Vira, Vayne, Versace, Venus, Vesper, Violent, Viola, Vodka, Voodoo, Vortex, Venom, Vogue, Veruca
> 
> Willow, Winter, Wisteria, Wasabi, Wednesday, Wildfire, Witchcraft, Whiskey, Whisper
> 
> Xenia, Xfiles
> 
> Yoshi, Yuri, Yuna
> 
> Zena, Zayda, Zelda, Zora, Zesty, Zenobia, Zero, Zoom
> 
> *Male*
> Ares, Apollo, Alecto, Ace, Axel, Arrow, Atreyu, Arsen, Ammo
> 
> Blade, Blaze, Bane, Bolt, Bandit, Baron, Bones, Bullet
> 
> Chaos, Corrupt, Cole/Coal, Cash, Capone, Cinder, Cujo, Crash, Craven, Crimson, Corvin, Cerberus, Castor
> 
> Drake, Darc, Dagger, Danger, Dante, Demon
> 
> Evo, Epic, Echo, Edge, Eyos, Encore, Empire
> 
> Frenzy, Felon, Flame, Falcon, Fang, Fierce, Fury, Fame
> 
> Gage, Gator, Godric, Gryffin, Grizzly, Ghost, Gideon, Gritty, Ghoul, Grim, Gannon
> 
> Havoc, Halen, Haven, Hex, Helios, Hawk, Hunter, Hazzard
> 
> Iron, Icon, Ike
> 
> Jace, Jackal, Jag, Jett, Jasper, Jinx, Jekyll
> 
> Kane, Kahn, Kasper, Karma, Kaden, Kato, Klaus, Knight, Killian, Kujo, Kai, Kratos, Kingston
> 
> Lucian, Lucious, Laser, Lyric, Loki, Lux, Legend, Lennox
> 
> Mayhem, Mace, Murdock, Monster, Morbid, Midas
> 
> Noir, Nazar, Nixon, Nikon, Nox, Nero, Nexus, Nimbus
> 
> Onyx, Oberyn, Orion, Odin, Omni, Otto, Ozzy
> 
> Pan, Pax, Pharoah, Pain/Payne, Phantom, Panic, Pyro, Phoenix, Praxus, Pistol
> 
> Quest, Quick, Quasi, Queso, Quake
> 
> Rayden, Rage, Ruckus, Radar, Ranger, Rebel, Remus, Rhett, Ripper, Roman, Rowdy, Roxas, Rush, Rowan
> 
> Slayer, Savage, Scorpion, Slash, Salem, Saber, Silas, Sid, Scorch, Sonic, Steel, Singe, Styxx, Shade
> 
> Tazor, Tag, Terror, Trigger, Talon, Titan, Titus, Torrid, Tank, Trouble, Troy, Tesla
> 
> Viper, Venom, Viktor, Viking, Vlad, Vortex
> 
> Wreck, War, Warlock, Warrior, Wizard, Whiskey, Wasabe, Warlow, Warhol, Wookie
> 
> Zero, Zephyr, Zane, Zorro, Zepellin, Zappa, Zed, Zodiac, Zeke


Great information shared. I would like to add bit more in this wonderful list. i found a long list of Dog Names online. might u like it.


----------



## Kathrynil

I love the name Ajax. Also Dodger, Walker, and Traker. All the "er"s. 

Great List! Very thorough job.


----------



## jarn

My current dogs are:

Nebuchadnezzar (Neb for short) - Babylonian king
Xerxes - Persian king (I wanted to name him Bukhtrashah which is Persian for Nebuchadnezzar but my husband was vehemently opposed)
Agis - Spartan king

The best is if a place who has Xerxes's name on file calls (our vet knows how to say it) and I hear 'Uh...um...I'm calling about your dog...uhh...Cerces?'


----------



## KarmaPuppy

Wanted to name our female GSD Cali (short for Caliber.. I like guns lol), but sadly we have a niece named Kali.. So couldn't do that. We have two little girls (5 and 2) and needed a name that would be easy for them to say. We also are big believers in Karma. Then one day we were driving to the store with her in my lap and i looked at my fiance and said "Karma!" "our house is protected by Karma and God. If you come in uninvited, chances are you will meet one" 

So far is seems very fitting. She is always close, never wanders (yet), and loves her tiny humans. No matter what she is doing, if she hears something (or someone) at the door, she instinctively has 100% of her attention on that door.


----------



## Annie90

Annie90 said:


> Great information shared. I would like to add bit more in this wonderful list. i found a long list of Dog Names online. might u like it.


Check more detail of Dog Names


----------



## Shadow Shep

Roux, Fenris/Fenrir, Nanook, and Kai.


----------



## Cigar

for a boy, I like "Al" (short for Alsatian)


----------



## Honey Maid

Cigar said:


> for a boy, I like "Al" (short for Alsatian)


My Grandmother never called them German Shepherds, she always called them Alsatians.


----------



## Honey Maid

We have a Jack Russell mix, that came to us with a name, so we didn't change it. He 'bounces', I always thought that Yo-Yo would have been a good name for him. When we got our GSD puppy, I thought Yo-Yo would be a good name, DH nixed that idea. 

When I was a kid I saw the play, "The Odyssey", with Yul Brenner, I named a Doberman pup I'd gotten after seeing that play, Odysseus, then when I got another Doberman pup, I named him Antinous.


----------



## faith5

My first dog, a GSD, I named Kajsa. First syllable rhymes with "pie". Such a personality! My whole family loved her.


----------



## anarcee

I have been going over cool names in my head for ages. Loving this thread.

I've come up with Blitz, Delta, Fiero, Funster, Fury and Kaia.


----------



## Cigar

Female name that I haven't seen yet: Tsarina (or Czarina)


----------



## melaniep

Our male is named Enzo (as in Ferarri Enzo, not from the book/movie Art of Racing in the Rain) We want to keep the car theme going and Senna (after the McLaren) sounds like a unique female name, never heard it before  For another male I'm stumped.


----------



## jarn

melaniep said:


> Our male is named Enzo (as in Ferarri Enzo, not from the book/movie Art of Racing in the Rain) We want to keep the car theme going and Senna (after the McLaren) sounds like a unique female name, never heard it before  For another male I'm stumped.


Veyron? Maybe?


----------



## melaniep

jarn said:


> Veyron? Maybe?


OOOOOH good one! I just thought of another.. Jesko! Now I'm getting excited.


----------



## jarn

melaniep said:


> OOOOOH good one! I just thought of another.. Jesko! Now I'm getting excited.


That is a good one!


----------



## Davycc

Defor .. whats defor? D for Dog

Serious one, I've named my fella Zac.


----------



## Cheerful1

Our Joey was born Faust; his first owner named him Joseph. We used both Joseph and Joey.

Our recently adopted rescue dog was born Athena; we kept the name because it’s so different and pretty.


----------

